# my puppy is losing fur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

my 21 week old staffy is losing her fur. we have just changed her food and i think that has caused it but we changed her from adult to puppy :S plzzz help asap


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Changing a dogs food shouldnt really make it loose fur.

Staffies are quite prone to skin conditions, which can be caused by various things.

I would take her to the vets for a check up.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Where is the hair loss? Quite a few pups suffer hair loss on face which is an immune problem that rights with age. If its just normal moulting it could be the adult coat starting to come in. I agree a check up at the vets as it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

It could be that they are allergic to something in the food our male had a really bad reaction from food colourings.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i would wait for fen woman to see the post or PM her she realy good with dogs as she works with them shes a star as she tould me some good info so i would reccomend contacting her......... X x X


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

If they'rs bold patchs she should see the vet, if its just a few strands here and there then i wouldn't worry.

Switch to a hypo alergenic food, like JAMES WELLBELOVED, somthing like that


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

my god what is it with people take her to the _*VETS*_

really what is more important your dog or saving a few pounds?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> my god what is it with people take her to the _*VETS*_
> 
> really what is more important your dog or saving a few pounds?


 
I second this. Vets!!!!!!

Could be a vast number of things from allergies to mange.

No one can see your dog, we ain't online vets.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I second this. Vets!!!!!!
> 
> Could be a vast number of things from allergies to mange.
> 
> No one can see your dog, we ain't online vets.


 
I third it. 

Better to go to the vet for no reason than not go and have your dog suffer in any way.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I reckon people should wind thier necks in on this forum! It is getting like a ghost town apart from the regular hecklers and snotty replies 

I do agree that visiting the vets would be a good idea but for the time while you wait for an appointment what IS that harm in asking if anyone has experience with staffs and thier fur, researching via google and online sources? 

If we all went the vets every time one of our pets did something non life threatening and showed no outward signs of being sick other than slight fur loss which does coincide with a diet change then the vets would be more minted than they are now, more heavily booked than they are now and you miserable bunch would have naff all to dig at people over!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> I reckon people should wind thier necks in on this forum! It is getting like a ghost town apart from the regular hecklers and snotty replies
> 
> I do agree that visiting the vets would be a good idea but for the time while you wait for an appointment what IS that harm in asking if anyone has experience with staffs and thier fur, researching via google and online sources?
> 
> If we all went the vets every time one of our pets did something non life threatening and showed no outward signs of being sick other than slight fur loss which does coincide with a diet change then the vets would be more minted than they are now, more heavily booked than they are now and you miserable bunch would have naff all to dig at people over!


 


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: i absoloutly agree with the abuse ive had today for asking advise at 10 oclock at night when my vets was closed


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

staffy are intolerant to cereal or is it weat cant remember and it sounds like either dermatitis or a allergy to fleas have u seen hhim biting him self ???


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

To be honest Sophs I would have also replied on your thread! The holier than thou attitude is getting a little bit too frequent on this forum of late 

And I would also NEVER take my children out in the middle of the night when I could get advice from experienced pet owners such as Shell whilst they would get a phone call and be asked to come out to me if they deemed it a totally out of the blue incident? Totally uncalled for some of the responses if you ask me....


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: i absoloutly agree with the abuse ive had today for asking advise at 10 oclock at night when my vets was closed



In future if you have a problem, call the vets. On the answer machine there should be a number for the emergency/on call veterinary surgery. When our dog was attacked last year the vets were closed but we called our regular vets and got the number from there, then got straight onto the clinic the answer machine had mentioned. Definitely worth a call even if your normal ones are closed as they SHOULD have a number or another surgery mentioned on there.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree Katie but to be spoken to like she is a mass murderer by certain "long standing" members of this forum was totally uncalled for and very nasty.

I don't know much about dogs in all fairness and do usually ask for help if I need it - sadly, even as a person who knows the forum and such like, I still use PM's to the people I feel I can trust to be honest without turning into vindictive nasties at the flick of a switch!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When you ring the Emergency vet their advice over the phone costs nothing and if your dog was behaving normally they would suggest keeping a close eye and ringing back if it got worse. Vets hate turning out unless it is a genuine emergency. I too have noticed how quiet this forum has become and I know for a fact that some of them just cant be bothered with the sniping and backbiting that has become the norm


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Shell - without in any way meaning to sound like a bummer lol - you are one of the main people who has knowledge with domestic animals such as dogs who alwways makes an effort to put across thier point without sounding condascending or like you are trying to be better than someone else. I know this must be damn hard at times but I would like to say thanks cos I know that I can always get honest advice from you without being treated like a 4 year old or a terrorist against dogs!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Katiexx said:


> In future if you have a problem, call the vets. On the answer machine there should be a number for the emergency/on call veterinary surgery. When our dog was attacked last year the vets were closed but we called our regular vets and got the number from there, then got straight onto the clinic the answer machine had mentioned. Definitely worth a call even if your normal ones are closed as they SHOULD have a number or another surgery mentioned on there.


 
i absoloutly agree if a dog is unwell and you personally think as a responable pet owner a vet is needed then a vet is needed whatever the day, time, it annoys me that because you post on here a question as you know there are some really helpfull people on here that know there stuff and i get called a sicko for letting my dog suffer.....like shes in the corner shaking and dieing....she wasnt she was fine in her self. or that i dont want to spend money on a vet wtf.....shje gets everything and the best of and it wouldnt be any other way EVER!!i was just worried as i always get OVER worried when its someone i love from a dog to my fish!
but it turns out my dog wich is lead on my lap grooming my jammie bottoms then her paws is being mis-treated......... she had a lovely hair cut today by the way she looks gawgus i love it when she gos to the groomers lol...oh its 10 oclock best take the baby for a walk.....
my freind had a staff turns out it had caught something of its mother cant remember what but it needed special shampoo from vets  hopes she/hes ok xx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> When you ring the Emergency vet their advice over the phone costs nothing and if your dog was behaving normally they would suggest keeping a close eye and ringing back if it got worse. Vets hate turning out unless it is a genuine emergency. I too have noticed how quiet this forum has become and I know for a fact that some of them just cant be bothered with the sniping and backbiting that has become the norm



Aye i've noticed more and more regulars stopping posting due to sniping which is a shame.

We've phoned the emergency vet (not our practise but it's sister one) a few times since Lady was attacked with the rats and what not and they have always been fantastic over the phone. Worth a quick phone call even for peace of mind.

I agree the way she was jumped on was a bit much Brit. I suppose that's the problem you get with bringing lots of different people together in a forum situation. Some people speak without caring how it sounds. I suppose honesty is best but there are better ways of phrasing things sometimes, especially for the benefit of the animals involved.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sometimes it goes beyond honesty I think - to call someone a "sicko" is not honest it is just awful! 

Thankful I never ask for advice here cos I would be very displeased at being called such things


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Shell - without in any way meaning to sound like a bummer lol - you are one of the main people who has knowledge with domestic animals such as dogs who alwways makes an effort to put across thier point without sounding condascending or like you are trying to be better than someone else. I know this must be damn hard at times but I would like to say thanks cos I know that I can always get honest advice from you without being treated like a 4 year old or a terrorist against dogs!


:blush::blush::blush: Thankyou. I never pretend I know it all as I dont and try to help if I can. Not everyone has a huge amount of dog experience but we were all there once so no need to slate anyone for it. I try to speak how I like to be spoken too. The problem on here is that nobody is ever allowed to make a mistake or even just ask for advice without being made to feel like an idiot. This forum is for everyone to voice an opinion but some get plain carried away.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Shell - without in any way meaning to sound like a bummer lol - you are one of the main people who has knowledge with domestic animals such as dogs who alwways makes an effort to put across thier point without sounding condascending or like you are trying to be better than someone else. I know this must be damn hard at times but I would like to say thanks cos I know that I can always get honest advice from you without being treated like a 4 year old or a terrorist against dogs!


 
brittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt is that our puppy in your avatat............i need more picccssssss:flrt:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :blush::blush::blush: Thankyou. I never pretend I know it all as I dont and try to help if I can. Not everyone has a huge amount of dog experience but we were all there once so no need to slate anyone for it. I try to speak how I like to be spoken too. The problem on here is that nobody is ever allowed to make a mistake or even just ask for advice without being made to feel like an idiot. This forum is for everyone to voice an opinion but some get plain carried away.


 
shell the post you made on my thread were extremely helpfull and really helped me alot. i will in future if ok pm you as im not startiing any more threads asking for advise as i cannot be bothered with slanging matches behind a computor screen lol ( i probly shouldnt have risen to it:blush is that ok and thanks again for being a genuinely nice person


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tell us more about the puppy, I love puppies:flrt::flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sure is - Many more commonly known as Bat Dog....

When we got him and then now..



















(now do excuse the fact that the ashtray was knocked off the side by myself whilst trying to get this pic - the cigarette stump was not some form of animal abuse and he is fed proper food )


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

oh brittttt hes so grown up.....ive missed his puppyhood.....:whip:

damn me not makin time to visit him


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Sure is - Many more commonly known as Bat Dog....
> 
> When we got him and then now..
> 
> ...


 

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

He is still only a baby hun - nearly 8 months (on the 9th of this month)  He is totally and utterly brain dead I swear and is hilarious. He stands on his hind legs like a circus dog and can jump near enough to upper chest height!

HAve to come see him soon although be warned, he gets hair everywhere and it is a bugger to get off!

Thanks Sophs  Would not swap him for the world


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love JRTs they are sooooo naughty. Love the wings LOL Hes beautiful:flrt::flrt: And there was me thinking it was animal abuse:whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

What can I say Shell - I is just a sicko :lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

My staff gets regular thinning of the fur on her back and her belly and inside of her back legs are bald she has been scrapped for mange and its not that, the vet thinks she may just be like this and it is common in staffies to have skin problems mange is also common in staffies, if Daisy has sausages her skin goes red and cause she is white she ends up looking pink!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> My staff gets regular thinning of the fur on her back and her belly and inside of her back legs are bald she has been scrapped for mange and its not that, the vet thinks she may just be like this and it is common in staffies to have skin problems mange is also common in staffies, if Daisy has sausages her skin goes red and cause she is white she ends up looking pink!


Skin scraping doesn't always show up parasites. If it were me, I would treat her, if she hasn't got mange, it doesn't matter. If she has, then she should be rid of them. : victory:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

completely agree with brit, all has been mentioned.

and isn't shell a godsend ! :flrt:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Shell - without in any way meaning to sound like a bummer lol - you are one of the main people who has knowledge with domestic animals such as dogs who alwways makes an effort to put across thier point without sounding condascending or like you are trying to be better than someone else. I know this must be damn hard at times but I would like to say thanks cos I know that I can always get honest advice from you without being treated like a 4 year old or a terrorist against dogs!


totally agree with u, dont wan2 sound like im up shell ass or anythin but it wouldnt be such a bad thing lol

shell is the person i respect most on here as she never makes people feel like poo, i have pmed her for help and a nice chat when i was feelin down about things n not once did she slate me she was very helpful n in the end i got the situation sorted.

i would like to say thanx 2 shell n keep up the good work u help more people out listening and trying to coure the situation rather than slatin

BTW mo jo is still amazin still in love with jake n doing very well n we are so happy we have him, took lots a lovely pics of him but cant find the camera lead so will let u see them as soon as i find it.

we love u shell :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

haven't read the rest of the thread - didn't quite understand bits of it!! But staff pups often get demodex mites which causes hair loss in patches usually with no redness or itching, so I'd adv vet trip - should be picked up on a scrape/hair pluck and treated. Now advocate _says _it treats demodex, but often doesn't do a great job, so speak to your vet!!


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi
How is the puppy now?


----------



## JOE08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, I have three staffies and have breed them in the past and a few have had the same problem with losing their fur.It is usually from allergies anything like bleach or disinfectant can do it or washing powder if they have there own pillow,shake n vac can also make them go bald.one of my dogs as a allergie to flea,s,and if he lies on grass his bellie goes bald.I would look into all of the above and other cleaning products you use, but i would also get a skin scrap done from the vets just to be on the safe side.


----------



## XstephanieXkX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi 
My brothers dog Lexie is a staff and had a litter of pups about 20 weeks ago and a couple of them have less hair on areas at their face but was told it was nothing to worry about and that it will grow back in time!
I think it was to do with not getting enough milk form the mother for a while buit its gradually growing back!
Obviously the vet will be able to tell you more about whats specifically wrong with ur pup but i do think its quite common for them to have this!
Hope everything goes ok at the vets  xx


----------

